# [java] no puedo usar JAVA!!!!(RESUELTO)

## ensarman

no puedo instalar el JRE porque me pide instalar el gcc 3.3 el cual no compila porque le hace falta un archivo?

no hay una forma de hacer que el jdk o sus dependencias no instalen el gcc3.3? creo que no es necesario laistalacion de ese paquete porque ya engo el gcc4.3 y 3.4 (este ultimoo lo instale para ver si con este compilaba pero no :S)Last edited by ensarman on Fri Dec 21, 2007 11:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
~ # eix jre

* dev-java/blackdown-jre

     Available versions:  (1.4.2)  1.4.2.03-r14

        {nsplugin}

     Homepage:            http://www.blackdown.org

     Description:         Blackdown Java Runtime Environment

* dev-java/diablo-jre-bin

     Available versions:  (1.5)  ~*1.5.0.07.01!f

        {X nsplugin}

     Homepage:            http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml

     Description:         Java Runtime Environment

* dev-java/ibm-jre-bin

     Available versions:  

        (1.4)   1.4.2.9!f

        (1.5)   1.5.0.5a!f 1.5.0.6!f

        {X alsa nsplugin}

     Homepage:            http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/jdk/

     Description:         IBM Java Runtime Environment 1.5

* dev-java/jreleaseinfo

     Available versions:  ~1.3.0 {elibc_FreeBSD source}

     Homepage:            http://jreleaseinfo.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Ant Task for build-time creation of Java source file with program version, build number or any other info

* dev-java/jrexx

     Available versions:  1.1.1-r1 {doc elibc_FreeBSD source}

     Homepage:            http://www.karneim.com/jrexx/

     Description:         Regular expression API for textual pattern matching based on the finite state automaton theory.

[I] dev-java/sun-jre-bin

     Available versions:  

        (1.4)   1.4.2.16!f

        (1.5)   1.5.0.13

        (1.6)   1.6.0.03

        {X alsa nsplugin}

     Installed versions:  1.6.0.03(1.6)(06:32:08 15/10/07)(X alsa nsplugin)

     Homepage:            http://java.sun.com/javase/6/

     Description:         Sun's J2SE Development Kit, version 1.6.0.03

[I] virtual/jre

     Available versions:  

        (1.4)   1.4.1 1.4.2

        (1.5)   1.5.0

        (1.6)   1.6.0

     Installed versions:  1.6.0(1.6)(05:15:01 14/12/07)

     Homepage:            http://java.sun.com/

     Description:         Virtual for JRE

Found 7 matches.

```

Esas son mis versiones instaladas, y para gcc tengo:

```
 ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *
```

Por que no pudiste instalar gcc 3.3 mas específicamente?

Me parece que habría que encarar el problema por ese lado.

Salud!

----------

## nflamel

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> no puedo instalar el JRE porque me pide instalar el gcc 3.3 el cual no compila porque le hace falta un archivo?
> 
> no hay una forma de hacer que el jdk o sus dependencias no instalen el gcc3.3? creo que no es necesario laistalacion de ese paquete porque ya engo el gcc4.3 y 3.4 (este ultimoo lo instale para ver si con este compilaba pero no :S)

 

Ayudaría bastante saber el archivo que te pide. Aunque por lo que cuentas me suena que deberías intentar arreglarlo con un revdep-rebuild. Sin embargo, pega aquí el error para que sea un poco más sencillo ayudarte.

----------

## opotonil

Yo estoy mas o menos en las mismas, tambien me pide que instale "sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1" pero lo malo es que estoy usando la CFLAG "march=pentium-m" que no se permite con versiones de GCC anteriores a la 3.4... Pero bueno, aunque yo ahora mismo no lo tengo, siempre puedes instalar el "dev-java/blackdown-jre" que nunca medio ningun problema.

Salu2.

----------

## ensarman

bueno el gran porblema es cuando compila segun la salida de la compilacion de GCC-3.3 no soporta march=athlon64.

despues intente compilar GCC-3.3 con march=i686 pero me da error al llegar a una parte. siento no poder postear el error esque ahora no estoy en mi PC :S pero en unas horas estare ahi la coloco.

----------

## i92guboj

He estado esperando a ver si se definía el hilo un poco, pero como veo que no, preguntaré un par de cosas:

@el_macnifico, ¿podrías decirnos exactamente el paquete que quieres instalar?

He intentado instalar varios jdk's y soy incapaz de encontrar el problema que nos describes. Todos van bien con gcc-4.2 que es mi única versión instalada.

```

$ equery l gcc

[ Searching for package 'gcc' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.2 (4.2)

[I--] [ ~] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2 (0)

$ emerge -va virtual/jdk

superuser access is required... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15  7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.3  22 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin)" 60,724 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

$ emerge -va dev-java/blackdown-jdk

superuser access is required... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15  7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.3  22 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r16  USE="-doc -examples (-nsplugin)" 33,201 kB

```

Los mismo para los jdk. Debe haber alguna otra cosa en tu sistema que fuerza la instalación de gcc 3.3, pero dudo que sea java.

----------

## opotonil

Bueno ya que los 2 casos parecen similares (no pretendo pisar el post a nadie) y yo tambien estoy interesado voy poniendo mi info:

```

# equery l gcc

[ Searching for package 'gcc' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ -] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 (4.1)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16 (0)

# emerge -pv virtual/jdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 23,534 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28  78 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.14  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1  25 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 67,006 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

Total: 8 packages (7 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 90,663 kB

# emerge -pv dev-java/blackdown-jdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28  78 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.14  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1  25 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r15  USE="-doc (-nsplugin)" 33,571 kB

Total: 5 packages (5 new), Size of downloads: 33,695 kB

```

Como puedes ver "virtual/jdk" intenta meterme "gcc-3.3.6-r1". POr lo que veo @i92guboj estas usando una version inestable de GCC.. no se si tendra algo que ver.

Gracias y salud2.

----------

## diegoto

EL quiere instalar el JRE(Maquina virtual solamente) y no el JDK. Segun lo que lei.

Podrias mostrar tu /etc/make.conf y que profile usas para saber porque utiliza el gcc-3.xx

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como puedes ver "virtual/jdk" intenta meterme "gcc-3.3.6-r1". POr lo que veo @i92guboj estas usando una version inestable de GCC.. no se si tendra algo que ver.
> 
> Gracias y salud2.

 

El hecho de que yo use otro gcc no cambia las dependencias del jre. Al menos, no se me ocurre como podría darse el caso.

@diegoto, como ya dije más arriba, si el_macnifico nos dice exactamente el paquete que está intentando instalar y la versión, quizás podamos afinar algo más. Pero como ya dije, dudo mucho que sea el jre el que está añadiendo dicha dependencia. Yo añadiría el parámetro -t al comando de emerge y miraría más finamente la salida.

----------

## opotonil

No conocia la opcion "-t" muy buena. Pero parece que si es el jdk:

```

# emerge -ptv virtual/jdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 67,006 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1  25 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.14  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28  78 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]   sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 23,534 kB

Total: 8 packages (7 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 90,663 kB

```

y en el caso de jre tambien es el jdk ¿?:

```

# emerge -ptv virtual/jre

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 67,006 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1  25 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.14  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28  78 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]    sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 23,534 kB

Total: 9 packages (8 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 90,663 kB

```

Salu2.

----------

## gringo

al parecer, emerge -av libstdc++ y listo, gcc ya no debería aparecer como dependencia  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Si, la parte importante es esa. El tema es que no se por qué leches le pide esa librería, y a mi -por ejemplo- no me la pide. Solo tengo gcc-4.2 y no necesito nada más, ya se trate de sun o blackdown.

----------

## gringo

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si, la parte importante es esa. El tema es que no se por qué leches le pide esa librería, y a mi -por ejemplo- no me la pide. Solo tengo gcc-4.2 y no necesito nada más, ya se trate de sun o blackdown.

 

tú estás en amd64, no ? Esa dependencia debe ser sólo para x86 y la debe marcar algún virtual desos o el propio perfil. Recuerdo haber leído algo por ahí hace tiempo pero como ni uso java ni me interesa, pues sé tanto de java como de lechugas  :Razz: 

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

Pues... al emerger "virtual/libstdc++-3.3" me pide como dependencia "sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1"

```

# emerge -pv libstdc++

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 23,534 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 23,534 kB

```

Mirando un poco mas el post que indica @gringo (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-577369.html) hablan de "sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6" y este no me pide como dependencia GCC:

```

# emerge -pv libstdc++-v3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 2                                                                                                                               3,411 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 23,411 kB

```

Ahora lo que no se es cual es la diferencia entre "virtual/libstdc++-3.3" y "sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6" y si con el ultimo me baldria para meter java sin tener que meter "sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1" (que no puedo por la cflag). En principio parece que no, pero no se hasta que punto sera fiable la siguiente prueba:

```

# emerge -pv libstdc++-v3 virtual/jre

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 23,534 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28  78 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.14  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1  25 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 67,006 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB

Total: 10 packages (9 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 90,663 kB

```

Muchas gracias y salu2.

----------

## ensarman

perdon por la demora en la respuesta esquee rstoy ultimamente muy ocupado, estoy en examenes finales en U  :Sad: 

bueno les dejo alguna informacion mas:

jre y kdk me piden el gcc-3.3.6, igualmente al usar el USE="java"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # emerge -pv jdk
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

tmabien hice lo que dijo el gringo pero el libstdc++ requiere tambien de gcc 3.3

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge libstdc++ -pv
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 Last edited by ensarman on Fri Dec 21, 2007 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ensarman

error en la compilacion de gcc cunado uso CFLAGS "march=athon64"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LANGUAGES="c gcov c++ f77 treelang proto" MAKEOVERRIDES= OUTPUT_OPTION="-o \$@"
> 
> make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/gcc'
> ...

 

error de compilacion en gcc cuando uso CFLAGS "march=i686"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bison  -v /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/treelang/parse.y\
> 
>         --output=/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/treelang/parse.c --defines
> ...

 

----------

## cameta

A mi esto no me gusta un pelo:

# gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

Si os fijais hay dos GCC activos y con diferente CHOST. Esto se podria haber producido por haber intentado cambiar la CHOST y no haber realizado el proceso correctamente.

Pero vamos estas son las cosas que pueden volverte loco.

----------

## ensarman

ya consegui arreglar el problema y era tal y como dice el gringo!!! leyendo un poco el enlace que mando, me pude dar cuenta que la libreria libstdc++ es solo un paqute virtual que tiene la dependencia de gcc-3.3 pero el paquete libstdc++-v3 es un paquete independiente que no necesita de gcc-3.3

la solucion solo fue:

emerge libstdc++-v3

despues de eso no paparecio el tal gcc-3.3 que realmente era una molestia instalarlo

NOTA: emerge libstdc++-v3 funciona tambien con CFLAGS = "march=athlon64"

y uso la distribucion x86

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *
```

----------

